# Probiotics for IBS-C in the UK



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

Does anyone take a probiotic? I have been recommended to take it (I have IBS-C) to help my symptoms. But I don't have a lot of money so I don't want to waste it on ones that don't work. My doctor said it didn't really matter, but I'm not convinced that's right. I can't take the yogurt drinks one because of the lactose (I have to eat gluten and lactose free). I am in the UK.Thank you







(I am following low-fodmap with great success, but have been advised by doctor that some of the foods that contain a lot of probiotics are on the 'banned' list, like onions, hence the suggestion to try probiotics to help with C.)


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

KJL said:


> Does anyone take a probiotic? I have been recommended to take it (I have IBS-C) to help my symptoms. But I don't have a lot of money so I don't want to waste it on ones that don't work. My doctor said it didn't really matter, but I'm not convinced that's right. I can't take the yogurt drinks one because of the lactose (I have to eat gluten and lactose free). I am in the UK.Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Acidophilus is a good one to try. It was highly recommended to me by my GP. I have also tried the pharmacies own labels and multibionta with probiotics. Neither did much to help with my constipation, but everyone is different and as with all IBS meds, it may well help you. H&B have good offers on all the time so you may find it inexpensive. What are your symptoms other than constipation?


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

pip x said:


> Hi Acidophilus is a good one to try. It was highly recommended to me by my GP. I have also tried the pharmacies own labels and multibionta with probiotics. Neither did much to help with my constipation, but everyone is different and as with all IBS meds, it may well help you. H&B have good offers on all the time so you may find it inexpensive. What are your symptoms other than constipation?


Thank you for that, I'll take a look.I also found a report that said the Probiotic needs to contain Bifidobacterium infantis, and that it should contain at least 1 billion cells per serving.I've not had any luck finding what I needed in a pharmacy or a supermarket. They have some, but just the generic stuff, not exactly the ones I need. I'll definitely try H&B this weekend.Details of my symptoms I put on my first post: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/151442-new-from-england/page__gopid__863971#entry863971My pain is much better, I don't hurt after food now thanks to the low-fodmap. But I find I have to eat little and often, if I eat too much in one go or I leave a long gap between eating, I can bloat and be in pain for hours. So it's all a bit of trial and error really.I hope that the investigations with the Gastro appointment and ultra sound might help, in the meantime I am trying anything I can to improve things.I'm also using stool softeners at the moment as well as all what I've listed on my above post. But we have to do what we can to cope with all this I guess!


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

KJL said:


> Thank you for that, I'll take a look.I also found a report that said the Probiotic needs to contain Bifidobacterium infantis, and that it should contain at least 1 billion cells per serving.I've not had any luck finding what I needed in a pharmacy or a supermarket. They have some, but just the generic stuff, not exactly the ones I need. I'll definitely try H&B this weekend.Details of my symptoms I put on my first post: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/151442-new-from-england/page__gopid__863971#entry863971My pain is much better, I don't hurt after food now thanks to the low-fodmap. But I find I have to eat little and often, if I eat too much in one go or I leave a long gap between eating, I can bloat and be in pain for hours. So it's all a bit of trial and error really.I hope that the investigations with the Gastro appointment and ultra sound might help, in the meantime I am trying anything I can to improve things.I'm also using stool softeners at the moment as well as all what I've listed on my above post. But we have to do what we can to cope with all this I guess!


I take Acidophilis and I think it contains Bifidobacterium lactis - I get mine from Holland and Barrett. I was taking Quest+ Acidophilis 2billion bacteria which seemed to be working initially, then I kept forgetting to take them and I'm not sure if thats why I'm struggling now.


----------



## Dreyfuss (Dec 19, 2011)

The Probiotic with the ingredients you are referring to would be Align. Right? http://www.aligngi.com/Is it not available in the UK?I just started it and hoping for some success. It is not cheap here. (about a buck per pill)


----------



## KJL (Mar 19, 2012)

I found Probiotic Acidophilus in Holland and Barrett which had the strain of bacteria I was looking for, plus others. It was also gluten, wheat, diary and lactose free (plus others), so good for my intolerant tum Thanks for the help.I'll update on how they do in a few weeks.


----------



## Maple12 (May 25, 2012)

I use Klaire Labs Ther-Biotic complete powder. It was recommended by my Integrative physician. Bought the first bottle from his office supply, but now get it through Amazon internet order. It must be kept refrigerated, and it is shipped with an ice pack in the package. It definitely provided relief starting within a few days.


----------

